# cpma results



## aleeya01 (Aug 14, 2017)

How long does it take to get the test results for CPMA?


----------



## windurstiansmn (Aug 15, 2017)

It really depends on how quickly the proctors get them shipped, but when taking an exam on a Saturday, I usually have my results by Friday at the latest, sometimes as soon as Wednesday evening.


----------



## asif.asaph@gmail.com (Nov 2, 2021)

I had given the exam on a Saturday from UAE. Its Tuesday now and it is still under transit.. !


----------



## bdcoyne8 (Nov 3, 2021)

I took my test 10.16 and found out on 10.18. But I did do it in Utah about an hour away from where AAPC is located. Or one of their divisions.


----------



## kathleeng (Nov 3, 2021)

I received my results on the 5th business day, following the exam.


----------

